# Lockup



## Akitty

Hola a todos:
¿Cómo puedo traducir "lockup"? El contexto es el siguiente:
"...ajustar la conmutación utilizando un lockup (¿bloqueo?) del rotor estático, aplicando un voltaje pequeño de lockup al arrollamiento del estator. El rotor se lockup en tantas posiciones diferentes como pares de polos..."
¿Se puede traducir por "bloquear"?
Gracias.


----------



## lpfr

Corresponde efectivamente a "bloquear", pero no de manera destructiva o definitiva, que es la significación de la palabra en español. Es más bien "fijar", "mantener", "paralizar" o "inmovilizar". Creo que prefiero inmovilizar.

  ¿Estás seguro de "rotor estático"? Es un poco contradictorio. El que es estático es el estator.


----------



## Akitty

...and the electrical angle can be used to check and set commutation using a *static rotor* lockup by applying a small lockup voltage to the stator windings.

Es un extracto del texto donde aparece la palabra en cuestión. 
Gracias.


----------



## chics

Buenos días. Estoy de acuerdo con lpfr, tal vez se refería al _estator del motor_ ¿no? pero lo que se mueve es el _rotor_. Y ese _arrollamiento _también es extraño. ¿Tienes la frase original?


----------



## Akitty

"The XXX commutation gray code shown as C1-C8 and the electrical angle can be used to check and set commutation using a static rotor lockup by applying a small lockup voltage to the stator windings. The rotor will lock up in as many different positions as there are pole pairs but the gray code and electrical angle indications will be the same at each lockup position."
Etc...
¿Con este texto es suficiente?
Gracias.


----------



## Akitty

"*Arrollamiento*" es la traducción de "*winding*" que sale muchas veces en el texto, como en el caso de "armature winding", que he traducido por "arrollamiento de la bobina".
Gracias.


----------



## chics

¿_XXX_ es una marca comercial?


----------



## lpfr

Creo que lo que quiere decir "static rotor" es "rotor inmóvil" o inmovilizado (para poder calibrar los ángulos con el código Gray). 
"Arrollamiento" es correcto, pero bobinage, es mucho más corriente.

El código Gray del XXX indicado como C1-C8 y el ángulo eléctrico pueden utilizarse para verificar y ajustar la conmutación utilizando el rotor inmovilizado por la aplicación de un bajo voltaje de inmovilización en el bobinage del estator. El rotor se inmovilizará en tantas posiciones como haya de pares de polos, pero el código Gray y el ángulo eléctrico, para cada una de las posiciones, será el mismo.

Escribo Gray, con mayúscula, porque es el nombre del señor Gray (quien inventó el código).


----------



## Akitty

Sí. XXX lo pongo para no dar el nombre comercial.
En cuanto a Gray, sí sabía que en español se ha de poner en mayúscula, lo que me sorprende es que los ingleses lo pongan en minúscula. En fin, lo del bobinage sí que no lo había oído. Es español ¿de España o de Sudamérica?
Gracias por todo.


----------



## Akitty

Ah, perdón. Te refieres a cambiar "arrollamiento" por "bobinage". Creía que te referías a otro nombre para "bobina".
Mil gracias.


----------



## chics

En España se dice únicamente _bobinaje_, _arrollamiento_ debe de ser americano.


----------



## lpfr

Akitty said:


> Es español ¿de España o de Sudamérica?


Es español de Google.


----------



## Akitty

¡Jo, entonces ya no me queda bien "el bobinaje de la bobina"!


----------



## lpfr

Hay varios sinónimos como arrollamiento o devanado. Este último es el que da este diccionario europeo. 
  Puedes poner "devanado de la bobina". 
  Pero en el párrafo que das, no veo donde está tu problema. No aparece "coil winding", puesto que cada bobina tiene su nombre: estator o rotor.


----------



## chics

Akitty said:


> ¡Jo, entonces ya no me queda bien "el bobinaje de la bobina"!


 
Puedes hablar de *la bobina* a secas, que son las espiras enrolladas, o de *las espiras de la bobina*. 
El _devanado de la bobina_ sólo sería posible cuando hablas del proceso de enrollado del cable para formar la bobina, que no es el caso... No sé si _arrollamiento_ (como, ¿_enrollamiento_?) podría usarse en algún lugar con ese sentido de proceso.

Una bobina puede formar parte de un estátor en un motor eléctrico, pero desde luego no es sinónimo de _estátor_ ni de _rotor_, ni es conveniente sustituir sus nombres entre ellos.


----------



## lpfr

chics said:


> El _devanado de la bobina_ sólo sería posible cuando hablas del proceso de enrollado del cable para formar la bobina, que no es el caso... No sé si _arrollamiento_ (como, ¿_enrollamiento_?) podría usarse en algún lugar con ese sentido de proceso.


 
Tanto devanado como arrollamiento pueden utilizarse como substantivos. El DRAE da los dos como sinónimos de bobina. Pero creo que cuando dices "el devanado de la bobina" hablas del alambre que la constituye. Para mí una bobina está formada por su devanado más su soporte (si lo tiene): cilindro, rollo, etc. Casi todas las bobinas están hechas con el alambre enrollado alrededor de un soporte. Pocas son las que "se tienen solas".



chics said:


> Una bobina puede formar parte de un estátor en un motor eléctrico, pero desde luego no es sinónimo de _estátor_ ni de _rotor_, ni es conveniente sustituir sus nombres entre ellos.


Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## chics

Ah, es que yo al alambre enrollado, él solito, también le llamo _bobina_.


----------



## lpfr

chics said:


> Ah, es que yo al alambre enrollado, él solito, también le llamo _bobina_.


Yo también .
 A condición que se tenga sola. Imagínate una "bobina" de hilo de coser de 50 cm de diámetro: toda fofa. ¿La sigues llamando bobina? ¿No será más bien una madeja?


----------



## Akitty

Gracias a todos. habéis sido de gran ayuda.


----------



## psicutrinius

La palabra más comúnmente usada en este caso (en el "trade", por profesionales) es *arrollamiento *(en España por lo menos). Y de acuerdo con chics, el *arrollamiento *en (por ejemplo), el rotor, se *devana* sobre éste y forma una *bobina* (en el sentido, digamos, electromagnético).


----------

